# inodes installation formula



## techtonik (Jan 13, 2012)

*Intro*

I guess everybody is aware of the fact that installation program in 9.0 RELEASE (`bsdinstall`) is unable to calculate installation requirements, so there is a good chance to get "out of inodes" error if the installation partition is not big enough - http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28620

*The Problem*

How to calculate the total amount of inodes required for the installation?

What is inode?
What is the size of inode?
How inodes are allocated (how disk space used by inode/inodes depends on their quantity)?
Is the number of inodes equal to amount of directories + files on filesystem?
What the limit of inodes on filesystem depends on?

*The Goal*

Calculate the formula for `bsdinstall` so that somebody with C/Bash skills can fix it to be more user friendly http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=bin/162428 

*The Formula*

FileSystemType = UFS (check this)
FileSystemSize = ... (calculate)
INodeSize = ... (single inode size - assuming that it is not variable)
BaseTarGzFilesNum = ... (calculate at run-time, I hope that's possible)
BaseTarGzDirs = ...

INodesAvailable = ???
INodesRequired = ???
SpaceRequired = ???


----------

